# massoth



## vmilnik (Jan 12, 2011)

Im new to DCC i just purchased the Massoth DCC 1210z is this a good choice? 
I have a LGB Aster Hudson a K4 and other engines to convert. The Hudson im most worried about.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS, 

I think you will be very happy with your Massoth system...I've been using their wireless navigators and decoders and had excellent performance and support from them. I would recommend you join the Massoth forum, and have a look through there to see if there is already some locomotive specific conversion information that will help you. If not, I'm sure we can help here! 
For the Hudson you could use a Massoth XLS which is capable of controlling the Massoth pulsed smoke maker if you decide to add one of those too. If you are totally new to DCC then I would also recommend you take your time and read the online manuals for the various decoders and devices so you gain an understanding of their strengths/shortcomings etc. 

Keith


----------

